# Eigener FTP-Server



## KingChimera (18. Oktober 2003)

Hallöchen zusammen,
bin momentan auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit auf meinem Home-PC für "ab und zu" einen FTP installieren zu können... 
Habe gehört es gibt bestimmte Proggies die das übernehmen, soll also nicht dauerhaft sein, sondern nur mal ab und zu falls jemand mal ne etwas grössere Datei braucht die auf meinen normalen FTP nicht passt.
Das Problem dürfte mein Router sein, oder ich stelle meinen Router auf "Mapped IP" um, nur die wird auch ab und zu geändert...
Nur erstmal möchte ich eben gerne wissen wie ich überhaupt aus meinem Rechner (irgendeiner Festplatte) eben kurz nen Server machen kann... 

Schonmal danke im voraus...

Servus, greetz KingChimera


----------



## vanteX (18. Oktober 2003)

Naja dazu sollte man erstmal wissen was du für ein OS drauf hast.
Bei Linux würde ich dir zu ProFTPD raten als FTP Server, muss aber konfiguriert werden!
Bei Windows weiß ich jetzt keinen.

Beim Router müsstest du einfach nur den Port des FTP Servers (normal 21)  an deinen FTP-Server weiterleiten, dann müsste das gehen


----------



## KingChimera (18. Oktober 2003)

Also mein Haupt-OS ist Windows 2000 Pro, nebenbei hab ich noch SuSE Linux drauf, dient aber mehr oder weniger nur zum "trainieren"... 

Servus, greetz KingChimera

PS: Ich nüsste dann also den Port 21 für Incoming und Outgoing freischalten, oder?


----------



## vanteX (18. Oktober 2003)

Den Port musst du nur forwarden wenn du einen Router hast. Wenn dein Server direkt am Netz hängt musst du einfach nur in der Firewall (falls du eine hast , was sehr ratsam wäre bei Serverbetrieb) die Anfragen für Port 21 freigeben. Und halt einen FTP-Server aufsetzen.

Desweiteren solltest du noch mit deinem Provider klären ob Serverbetrieb erlaubt ist, bei T-DSL ist es das NICHT!


----------



## KingChimera (18. Oktober 2003)

Naja, welch ein Glück bin ich nicht bei T-Dummline...  
Der Server soll ja auch nicht 24/7 on sein, nur eben manchmal...

Servus, greetz KingChimera


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Oktober 2003)

Desweiteren ist beim Passive-Mode das Forwarding einer vorher festzulegenden Passive-Port-Range zu beachten.


----------



## ege (18. Oktober 2003)

hallo kingcinema

G6 FTP Server hab ich bei mir drauff....

tschüssi ege


----------



## KingChimera (18. Oktober 2003)

Und wo krieg ich den her  (musst wissen, bin ein fauler Mensch)

Servus, greetz KingChimera


----------



## won_gak (18. Oktober 2003)

Naja, ganz so faul solltest du nicht sein.

Entweder wird gegooglet, oder du suchst bei einem Freeware/Shareware Dienst (e.g. Tucows) nach "FTP-Server" für Windows.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Oktober 2003)

Der G6 FTP Server ist soweit mir bekannt ist, *nicht Share-/Freeware !*


----------



## won_gak (18. Oktober 2003)

Aber bei tucows (hab gerade nachgesehen) findest du SEHR VIELE freeware FTP-Server. Also einfach mal hin.


----------



## KingChimera (18. Oktober 2003)

Oder so... 
Dann werde ich mich da mal durchwühlen... 

Servus, greetz KingChimera


----------



## chibisuke (18. Oktober 2003)

HI

Also ich hab bei mir einen FileZilla FTP-Server laufen (http://www.sourceforge.net)

wenn du direkt am netz hängst kein problem, firewall wenn du software firewall benutzt einfach nur für den serverdienst frei geben und fertig...
wenn du die frewall portgebunden betreibst, musst du port 21 freischalten und die betreffenden passiv ports, die du am server einstellen kannst...

wenn du hinter eine router oder hardwarefirewall oder beides hängst... musst du dort port 21 und die entsprechenden passiv ports (außer du benutzt ausschließlich aktiv modus, aber nicht zu empfehlen wenn du clients mit firewall oder router hast) einfach entsprechend freischalten,...

die erwähnte software G5 oder bpftp - server ist kostenpflichtig, eine 30 tage demo ist aber auf der hersteller homepage zu bekommen... nur da FileZilla fast die selbe funktionsvielfalt hatt glaub ich erübrigt sich das...

bei filezilla zu beachten: er besteht aus 2 teile, der eigendliche server leuft als windows systemdienst, und hatt KEIN fenster... ein 2. programm welches automatisch mitinstalliert wird, verbindet sich über TCP/IP zu dem serverdienst und ist für die config zuständig...


----------



## KingChimera (18. Oktober 2003)

Das hört sich schonmal nach was an, muss ich gleich mal laden und ansehen...
Firewall ist Software (Norton), und dann gibts noch den Router, aber das sind die kleineren Übel...

Servus, greetz KingChimera


----------



## ZackeFtl (21. Dezember 2003)

*Ftp oder Webserver*

Mit dem  Janaserver kann man einen Web-einen Ftp-Server und anderes realisieren. Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Habe diesen auf
Windows XP laufen. Bei TDSL von T-Online geht das gut. Man sollte es nicht übertreiben, sondern bestimmte Online-Zeiten einrichten. Man hat ja nicht den ganzen Tag den Computer an. Manche machen das zwar, aber man sollte im Rahmen bleiben.

Hier ein Beispiel meines Servers .


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (5. März 2004)

*router configkann nicht zugreifen*

Habe im norton alles freigegeben und auch im router  (mit hardwarefirewall). In beiden routern (einer modemintern andere im firewall) ist der port 21 weitergeleitet. Vom Intranet kann ich auf den Server zugreifen. Brauche ich noch andere Ports oder Einstellungen im Firewall?

g chiefwiegam


----------



## Raphi (4. August 2004)

ich wolte nen FTP Server anhand von eurem Tutorial einrichten mit FileZilla, aber es ging daneben, ich weis nicht was ich falsch gemacht habe. Ich hab eine Verbindung über Lan mit Hub, aber ich kann nur von meinem PC darauf zugreifen,  nicht von einem PC ausserhalb des Netzwerkes


----------

